# Mise en place d'un SSD



## thomas2708 (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous! 
je dispose d'un MacBook Pro 13 pouces mi-2009 avec 250 Go de disque dur, et 4 Go de Ram.
J'aimerais donner une seconde jeunesse à mon mac en remplaçant le disque dur par un SSD ( c'est possible?), et passer à 8 Go de Ram.

Quel matériel me conseillerais vous??
je souhaiterais un SSD de plus de 250 Go si possible.

Bonne journée à vous!


----------



## laurent56480 (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Oui c'est parfaitement possible, c'est même très simple sur les macbook pro, aussi je t'invite à aller faire un tour sur crucial (excellente marque). Tu choisis ton MacBook Pro sur le site et ils vont te proposer le matériel compatible, ils font la RAM et les SSD.


----------

